# End of Winter Warmup - MPLS - Peak Hours Unchanged



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi Goober,

Since the Winter Warmup launched, we've seen a boost in ridership. As a result, partner earnings have successfully increased above current guarantee amounts.

Starting today, to encourage driving when riders need you the most, we're ending off-peak guarantees and moving to a tiered guarantee structure. This structure has *increased guaranteed amounts*, so you'll make even more during the best hours.

You must be in the Metro Twin Cities area to earn these guarantees; however, demand is typically higher in areas such as Downtown Minneapolis & St. Paul, Dinkytown, Uptown, & St. Louis Park. The time periods and amounts for the tiered guarantee are as follows:










*CLICK HERE TO OPT-IN!*

*Requirements to Qualify*


You must opt in to the guarantee by clicking the above link and filling out the required information. 
This is a *booking guarantee*, meaning if you book *more* than the guaranteed hourly amount for the hours that you are online, no payment is necessary. However, if you book *less *than the amount, we will make up the difference (minus the Uber fee) 
You must be online in the general *Twin Cities Metro Area *
*Drive the minimum qualifying hours for a single period.* You may drive as many periods as you wish, but be sure to hit at least 3 hours in each period in order to qualify! 
You must* accept at least 90% of requests* sent to you during each period 
You must complete at least *1 trip per hour* during the periods in which you are online

*Guarantee FAQ's*

*Question 1: *How is the guarantee calculated? 
*Answer 1:* At the end of the weekend, we calculate your bookings/hour and hours online for the full time you participated, across all guarantee periods. We then compare that to the guaranteed booking amount/hour across the full time period that you participated. If you booked more than the booking guarantee, then no payment is applied. However, if you booked less than the booking amount, then we will apply a payment to your account for the difference, for the hours you were online, minus the Uber fee. *Question 2: *What happens if a trip takes me outside of the Metro Twin Cities area? *Answer 2:* If a trip takes you outside of the Metro Twin Cities area please just head back to Metro Twin Cities when complete - we will not hold this against you. *Question 3: *What if I'm only online for a few hours during the guarantee period? *Answer 3: *This is ok, as long as you meet the criteria above (online for at least the minimum qualifying hours), you will earn the guarantee for the hours you are online during the period.*Question 4: *When are the guaranteed amounts applied to my account? *Answer 4: *Guarantees are calculated and applied on Monday/Tuesday. Please check your statement Tuesday afternoon at partners.uber.com to see your statement.You must opt in to the guarantee by clicking the above link and filling out the required information.

We are excited to see you out on the roads!

Cheers,

Uber MSP Driver Operations Team


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Any other markets get this?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Goober said:


> Any other markets get this?


Detroit did...saw it on a FB Board.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

It is looking more and more like an employer scheduling an employee....


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Goober said:


> Any other markets get this?


This Guarantee Schedule is coming to every market...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

South Bend, Indiana


----------



## Lakeside (Feb 14, 2015)

I live in Minneapolis and just calculated the "annualized" earnings on this plan. If you worked all 9 periods for a total of 45 hours, your annualized gross would be $58,500. However... if you decided that those two 10pm-3am shifts were not fun (especially since they piggy-back the 5pm-10pm shift) then you could work 35 hours for $700, or $36,400 annualized. Of course these are their minimum guarantees and you can always earn more.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

You have to take Uber's 20%.


----------



## Lakeside (Feb 14, 2015)

Goober said:


> You have to take Uber's 20%.


Correct. I should have stated "less 20% on UberX and 28% on UberXL".

I don't understand why they charge 28% for UberXL though? No cost difference to them, and the only justification I can think of is that they are charging the customer more $$.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Because they can. I also believe that MSP XL'ers don't have the option of toggling between X/XL or just XL.


----------



## Lakeside (Feb 14, 2015)

Speaking of which... I emailed them twice asking if I could "opt-out" of X rides, but no reply (yet). My second email was just last night, so maybe I will get an answer.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Lakeside said:


> Speaking of which... I emailed them twice asking if I could "opt-out" of X rides, but no reply (yet). My second email was just last night, so maybe I will get an answer.


let me know how that goes...we don't have a very active mpls crowd here on the forum... welcome!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

They love to make this crap as complicated as possible, gives them more outs and ways to not pay out.


----------



## Lakeside (Feb 14, 2015)

Goober said:


> let me know how that goes...we don't have a very active mpls crowd here on the forum... welcome!


Will do. Thanks.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

The whole thing about these "guarantees" is well, they aren't guarantees! Don't get that 2 trips an hour? Sorry bucko you don't qualify. Take a few bad ratings, sorry bucko! Miss a request while you're peeing, sorry bucko!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> The whole thing about these "guarantees" is well, they aren't guarantees! Don't get that 2 trips an hour? Sorry bucko you don't qualify. Take a few bad ratings, sorry bucko! Miss a request while you're peeing, sorry bucko!


Get an Uberbrand water repellant case for your phone and you never have to miss another call due to urination! Just piss on the screen. The pressure of your stream will activate the acceptance. Warning, adult males with EPS may have insufficient pressure to activate the screen.


----------



## Lakeside (Feb 14, 2015)

Goober said:


> let me know how that goes...we don't have a very active mpls crowd here on the forum... welcome!


Just heard back and they don't allow opting out of UberX rides in MSP, but if that ever changes they will "reach out" to us.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Lakeside said:


> Just heard back and they don't allow opting out of UberX rides in MSP, but if that ever changes they will "reach out" to us.


Which is stupid because XL surges all the time..


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Lakeside said:


> Speaking of which... I emailed them twice asking if I could "opt-out" of X rides, but no reply (yet). My second email was just last night, so maybe I will get an answer.


I've been waiting since Feb 9th for Uber Columbus to respond to my request. I followed up on Feb 11th. Still no response. No yes. No no. Just nothing.

I forwarded my request to [email protected]. They responded that they are inquiring with Uber Columbus for the answer as every city can set their own rules regarding this. So looks like Uber support won't even get an answer on it either.

With the guarantees gone, I refuse to drive anymore unless I can only receive Select requests. UberX requests are a waste of my time and car costs.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Whatever... Uber still had one big positive going for it
and that was the flexibility, you could work when ever you wanted too.
With the current scheme it looks like we lost that one too..... unless you want to drive for a loss of course.

https://idrivesf.files.wordpress.com/2015/02/****_uber_hq.jpg


----------

